# Indoor habitat



## ClarenceTort (Aug 21, 2019)

Saw this glass enclosure online. It’s a 75 gallon about 50” long 19.5”w. Would this be ok for a Russian who is about 7 months to keep him into adulthood?


----------



## DJ Kirk (Aug 21, 2019)

From everything I've read and heard you should not put a tortoise in a glass aquarium as they can see out and go bananas


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 21, 2019)

Glass tanks can work but i dont think youll find one large enough for an adult russian.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 21, 2019)

I dont own one but i know they’re very active and need room


----------



## ClarenceTort (Aug 21, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont own one but i know they’re very active and need room



How about a waterland tortoise tub


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 21, 2019)

For an adult russian your prob looking at at least a 4x8 enclosure. Thats my opinion.. maybe some russian experts can chime in


----------



## ClarenceTort (Aug 21, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> For an adult russian your prob looking at at least a 4x8 enclosure. Thats my opinion.. maybe some russian experts can chime in



That’s the problem finding something that big and finding an indoor spot to put it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 21, 2019)

Simple build. once adult they dont need much humidity so no need for closed chamber


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 21, 2019)

Yeah if you have the room for it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 21, 2019)

Just throw all your furniture out haha


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2019)

ClarenceTort said:


> Saw this glass enclosure online. It’s a 75 gallon about 50” long 19.5”w. Would this be ok for a Russian who is about 7 months to keep him into adulthood?



This size would be fine to start a small hatchling in. Once the tortoise is 3-4 inches, you'll need something bigger.


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2019)

ClarenceTort said:


> How about a waterland tortoise tub


These can work. Just be sure to have damp substrate and a humid hide.


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2019)

DJ Kirk said:


> From everything I've read and heard you should not put a tortoise in a glass aquarium as they can see out and go bananas


You've heard wrong. This is an often repeated and persistent myth. I, and many other tortoise keepers here have been using glass tanks to start babies with no problems for decades. The problem is that glass tanks are too small, and the tortoises outgrow them quickly. Glass tanks are actually better for babies for the very reasons "they" say they are bad.

I think this myth started because people would go to a pet store, buy a wild caught tortoise, and the pet store would sell them a 40 gallon tank for it. In these cases the poor tortoises did kind of go bananas, but not because of the glass. If you put those same tortoises into a wooden box of the same dimensions, they'd do the same thing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 21, 2019)

Tom said:


> You've heard wrong. This is an often repeated and persistent myth. I, and many other tortoise keepers here have been using glass tanks to start babies with no problems for decades. The problem is that glass tanks are too small, and the tortoises outgrow them quickly. Glass tanks are actually better for babies for the very reasons "they" say they are bad.
> 
> I think this myth started because people would go to a pet store, buy a wild caught tortoise, and the pet store would sell them a 40 gallon tank for it. In these cases the poor tortoises did kind of go bananas, but not because of the glass. If you put those same tortoises into a wooden box of the same dimensions, they'd do the same thing.


And if its the tortoise seeing through the glass you can always block the bottom of the glass with cardboard . Ive done this with my water dragons


----------



## ClarenceTort (Aug 22, 2019)

Anyone ever use a galvanized stock tub?


----------



## ClarenceTort (Aug 22, 2019)

ClarenceTort said:


> View attachment 279040
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever use a galvanized stock tub?



Wrong pic.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 22, 2019)

ClarenceTort said:


> Wrong pic.
> View attachment 279041


I havent myself but would definitely work


----------



## dmilam (Aug 22, 2019)

Tom said:


> You've heard wrong. This is an often repeated and persistent myth. I, and many other tortoise keepers here have been using glass tanks to start babies with no problems for decades. The problem is that glass tanks are too small, and the tortoises outgrow them quickly. Glass tanks are actually better for babies for the very reasons "they" say they are bad.
> 
> I think this myth started because people would go to a pet store, buy a wild caught tortoise, and the pet store would sell them a 40 gallon tank for it. In these cases the poor tortoises did kind of go bananas, but not because of the glass. If you put those same tortoises into a wooden box of the same dimensions, they'd do the same thing.



I am so glad to see someone with your experience say this. I have my new Greek hatchling in a glass aquarium. The tank is 60 x 18 and it only uses about a third of it. It’s easy to maintain the temperature and humidity. It doesn’t grind on the glass or try to escape. It has its little area that it uses and is thriving. 

I tried to have a discussion about this with another group and it was maddening. 

This is the end it uses. There are cement pavers buried under the substrate to hold in the heat. It sleeps in its hide but basks in the open or under the grass and plants.


----------



## ClarenceTort (Aug 22, 2019)

dmilam said:


> I am so glad to see someone with your experience say this. I have my new Greek hatchling in a glass aquarium. The tank is 60 x 18 and it only uses about a third of it. It’s easy to maintain the temperature and humidity. It doesn’t grind on the glass or try to escape. It has its little area that it uses and is thriving.
> 
> I tried to have a discussion about this with another group and it was maddening.
> 
> ...



I hate to be superficial but the glass tanks just look nicer too!! These terrariums take up so much space in your house it should look nice too! But I’m a newb so what do I know.


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Aug 22, 2019)

Awww.. when I was buying a tub, someone with snakes told me the same thing about needing an opaque tub and not a clear one, so I bought a black one. I'd much prefer a clear one so I can actually see my future tort, so maybe I'll get a different one. Can never have too many storage tubs 

There is still one more $1/gallon sale coming up at Petco before the end of the year. I know the next reptile rally (half off) is around October, and this usually runs about the same time that they do the tank sale. It's $1 a gallon up to I think 55 gallons, and then larger tanks are half off.


----------



## ClarenceTort (Aug 22, 2019)

The glass tanks are half off???


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Aug 22, 2019)

Yup, I think it's in-store only. They just had a sale, so I'm not sure if it's still got a few days left or it's already over. But there are generally about 4 of these sales a year. You can call your store and ask about the dollar-a-gallon sale, sometimes they know the month of the next sale and will tell you, sometimes they don't. Aquatics specialists and managers will be more likely to know.

Edit: Looks like it's still going on.


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2019)

dmilam said:


> I am so glad to see someone with your experience say this. I have my new Greek hatchling in a glass aquarium. The tank is 60 x 18 and it only uses about a third of it. It’s easy to maintain the temperature and humidity. It doesn’t grind on the glass or try to escape. It has its little area that it uses and is thriving.
> 
> I tried to have a discussion about this with another group and it was maddening.
> 
> This is the end it uses. There are cement pavers buried under the substrate to hold in the heat. It sleeps in its hide but basks in the open or under the grass and plants.



Amazing that you are using it, your tortoise is doing well in it, and people still want to tell you what a problem it is... It must be those nuts on FB we keep hearing about.

I like to see my tortoises, and I like my tortoises to see me. And your tank looks like a good size for a smaller tortoise.

I'd remove the hay. You don't need it and its a mold risk.


----------



## dmilam (Aug 22, 2019)

Tom said:


> Amazing that you are using it, your tortoise is doing well in it, and people still want to tell you what a problem it is... It must be those nuts on FB we keep hearing about.
> 
> I like to see my tortoises, and I like my tortoises to see me. And your tank looks like a good size for a smaller tortoise.
> 
> I'd remove the hay. You don't need it and its a mold risk.



You’re correct, it was FB. Not a single stress related issue that I’ve seen. It is a large 100 gallon. It’s 7.5 sq ft for a two inch tortoise.

I originally put a small amount of the hay in as supplemental food but it hid in it. So now I put it in there for a few days and then pick it out and toss it. The idea of mold scares me. So I put it close to the basking lamp just in case. It’s kind of a pain to pick it out but it’s funny to see the tortoise burrow into it. I think I’ll just get another plant and lose the hay.


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 23, 2019)

dmilam said:


> I am so glad to see someone with your experience say this. I have my new Greek hatchling in a glass aquarium. The tank is 60 x 18 and it only uses about a third of it. It’s easy to maintain the temperature and humidity. It doesn’t grind on the glass or try to escape. It has its little area that it uses and is thriving.
> 
> I tried to have a discussion about this with another group and it was maddening.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClarenceTort (Aug 23, 2019)

Wow. There are some crazy tort people out there. I think that’s why I’m stressing so much about his indoor enclosure. The one I have now is definitely too small and I’m driving myself crazy looking for something that works for him but is also functional for my space size and for when he has to be brought over to the neighbors for babysitting. I need to make him easy to transport and having some big handmade wooden table isn’t going to work. The more I read and see YouTube videos the more crazy I make myself.


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 23, 2019)

Ok well I had a Russian tortoise and I can tell you how I kept him.

From age 6 month he was in a 3ft by 2ft vivarium. I soon worked out that he looked miserable but I kept him in there until around a year old. 

After that I moved him to an open top enclosure made from a bookcase which was 3ft by 5ft he was 100g and that was plenty of space. It was extremely cheap as I got one from ikea and used 2 ikea tables to rest it on. It was long but I moved it twice without it falling apart. 

I also had a large outdoor area for summer.. do you have access to the outdoors?


----------



## ClarenceTort (Aug 23, 2019)

katieandiggy said:


> Ok well I had a Russian tortoise and I can tell you how I kept him.
> 
> From age 6 month he was in a 3ft by 2ft vivarium. I soon worked out that he looked miserable but I kept him in there until around a year old.
> 
> ...



That makes me feel better. I want to get him something about 5 feet long. Right now because the weather is nice we bring him outside for n the afternoons until evening. So he isn’t inside unless we are out. He has a beautiful outdoor enclosure





Thanks for the advice


----------



## ClarenceTort (Aug 24, 2019)

katieandiggy said:


> Ok well I had a Russian tortoise and I can tell you how I kept him.
> 
> From age 6 month he was in a 3ft by 2ft vivarium. I soon worked out that he looked miserable but I kept him in there until around a year old.
> 
> ...



How long were you able to keep the tort in the 3x5 enclosure? I guess I have a few years before he is full grown to re-evaluate and get a bigger enclosure as needed.


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 24, 2019)

Sadly i has to have mine euthanised for some ongoing issues but he would have stayed in that until he was old enough to live outside full time. If you predator proof the top of your outdoor enclosure and add a cold frame and maybe a night box, is there any reason he can’t live outdoors full time? Russians do much better living outside.


----------



## ClarenceTort (Aug 25, 2019)

katieandiggy said:


> Sadly i has to have mine euthanised for some ongoing issues but he would have stayed in that until he was old enough to live outside full time. If you predator proof the top of your outdoor enclosure and add a cold frame and maybe a night box, is there any reason he can’t live outdoors full time? Russians do much better living outside.



Only problem is I live in Kansas City. The winters are brutal even for me!! I would have such guilt leaving him outside. Hopefully I’m the next few years we will be heading to warmer climates. For me and him. [emoji12][emoji217]


----------



## katieandiggy (Aug 25, 2019)

ClarenceTort said:


> Only problem is I live in Kansas City. The winters are brutal even for me!! I would have such guilt leaving him outside. Hopefully I’m the next few years we will be heading to warmer climates. For me and him. [emoji12][emoji217]



Well you could hibernate him through the winter. Keep him outside from say April until October in a cold frame/ heated night box and then hibernate him over winter....


----------



## BorisTurt (Aug 25, 2019)

Do you have a bottom on your outdoor enclosure? My Boris has dug out a couple of times! I think I need to rebuild and put in a floor so he cannot escape via burrowing - he is a big time digger!!


----------



## Alex Z (Aug 25, 2019)

If you can, build one out of plywood. Make it 8x4 with 15in high walls. Cheaper and lasts a very long time.


----------



## ClarenceTort (Aug 25, 2019)

BorisTurt said:


> Do you have a bottom on your outdoor enclosure? My Boris has dug out a couple of times! I think I need to rebuild and put in a floor so he cannot escape via burrowing - he is a big time digger!!



I do not. I built up the sides with dirt and put rock around perimeter. So far he isnt digging but wants to climb out. I may have to add another plank or chicken wire to sides as he gets bigger


----------



## ClarenceTort (Aug 25, 2019)

Alex Z said:


> If you can, build one out of plywood. Make it 8x4 with 15in high walls. Cheaper and lasts a very long time.



I’m curious if he could be kept in his indoor habitat in the garage. It’s the biggest space I have. If he has Uv and heat lamps would it be warm enough.


----------



## Alex Z (Aug 27, 2019)

ClarenceTort said:


> I’m curious if he could be kept in his indoor habitat in the garage. It’s the biggest space I have. If he has Uv and heat lamps would it be warm enough.




You can. I seen on yt several setups in the garage. Depends too if you live in a warm state.


----------



## dmilam (Aug 28, 2019)

ClarenceTort said:


> Wow. There are some crazy tort people out there. I think that’s why I’m stressing so much about his indoor enclosure. The one I have now is definitely too small and I’m driving myself crazy looking for something that works for him but is also functional for my space size and for when he has to be brought over to the neighbors for babysitting. I need to make him easy to transport and having some big handmade wooden table isn’t going to work. The more I read and see YouTube videos the more crazy I make myself.



I am the same way, I'm trying to make sure I do everything correctly. Based on what they share in the FB pages, it should have opaque sides and be 6-8 inches high so air can flow. Using that idea, I said, OK, I can blackout the sides of the aquarium and increase the depth of the substrate. The tortoise cant see through the glass and it doesn't care about the depth of the substrate underneath it. It was all no, no, no.... aquariums are bad... for an adult that needs space, I get it. For a hatchling that's going to start its life indoors, its working just fine.


----------

